# [SOLVED] Vista Key/Keyboard problem



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello all,

I've been getting this problem ever since I got my new computer with Vista, it's not critical but it's very annoying.

Basically, whenever I play a Full-Screen game, my keyboard keys would change it's inputs to French. For example, when I play Warcraft3, after about 20 minutes, my / key would become the e' (e with apostrophe on top), and my ~ key would become #, @ would become ", etc.. I noticed that this is because the keyboard setting has changed from English to French, but I never touched anything. The weird thing is if I alt-tab back into Windows Desktop, the keyboard is English again. But as soon as I go back into the game, the keyboard changes to French. If I alt tab and manually change the keyboard setting to English in Control Panel, it still doesn't work.

What I think is maybe because there is some hotkey in Vista that changes the keyboard setting from English to French, but I'm not sure what it is. (I do use Ctrl key alot).

If anyone know what's going on, it would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Vista Key/Keyboard problem*

Hi,
Go to the Control panel and select Regional and Language Options.
Under Keyboards and Languages select Change keyboards. It will show the langauges that are setup and under advanced key settings the shortcut key to change bewteen them. You can change them here.


----------



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Vista Key/Keyboard problem*

Ah thanks, I removed the extra French/Multilanguage options from there, and it fixed the problem.


----------

